# Billy Made You All A Valentine



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day!! Love Little Billy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! I'm speechless!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I'd have to get a case of it!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

too funny


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG, I love it. Billy is to cute. Thanks Billy for the Valentine.







I am sure I won't get another like it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

HAH!! That's cute!









Thanks Billy!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Billie! I loved it! 

(lmao about the visine!!)


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet Billy, if your mamma doesn't quit picking on you you can come live with Paris and me.

Debbie, you are too funny!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww, Billy's just the best! We love him!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Sweet Billy, if your mamma doesn't quit picking on you you can come live with Paris and me.
> 
> Debbie, you are too funny!
> 
> ...


Hey, why don't we set up a "blind" date for Billy and Paris


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*LBB ! LBB! LBB!*


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

That is too funny, but sooo cute!!! 

Happy Valentines Day Billy!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Our precious little Billy! My word, what it must cost for "Holiday" prosthetic eyes! "Hehmmmm...hey dude, you got one a lil' crooked there......"


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!!






























Happy Valentine's Day Billy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Billy, your Mommie is tooooooo funny! You're a cutey though!









Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The things dogs go through to make us happy !!

Happy Valentines to you too Billy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150572
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Billy is in love with the lovely Miss Summer









He just can't "see" cheating on her

























> Our precious little Billy! My word, what it must cost for "Holiday" prosthetic eyes! "Hehmmmm...hey dude, you got one a lil' crooked there......"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yes. We spend alot on Holiday Eyes. The Halloween "pumpkin" eyes are an arm and a leg. Don't worry Billy, not your arm and leg


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry, Billy I tried...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

CUTE!!









Happy Valentines Day Billy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Sorry, Billy I tried...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so very sweet to worry about Billy's feelers. Billy loves the sound of laughter, and I believe he loves being the class clown


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150635
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I bet at your house there is never a dull moment.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=150646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again. Billy is non-stop entertainment for all of us. He's the goofiest of all goof-balls. I sure do love him. He asked me to show you this pic. He's looking pretty spiffy, huh??


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like Billy is in the mood for love. Guess you may be out hadpicking a new addition to your family!

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm so glad billy is such a good sport about this, lol, buttercup hates to see when her kind get picked on, lol, she'd come beat you up if she thought billy was being picked on








but she's glad that he enjoys being the class clown!!!

visine....ROTFLMAO!!!!

you guys are killing me today, lol

ann marie and the "billy, i took my ribbon out and now i cant see either. maybe you should get a ribbon. i think they make you SEE!" buttercup, optometrist-in-training


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> i'm so glad billy is such a good sport about this, lol, buttercup hates to see when her kind get picked on, lol, she'd come beat you up if she thought billy was being picked on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Buttercup ~ I can't see either!! I'll put my hair up as you suggested. You're the best optometrist I've ever met........Frankie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Billy has such a big heart you can see it in his eyes. 



Debbie on the other hand, hummmmmm...............you are such a nut!


----------



## CHARLOTTE B (Feb 17, 2005)

> Yes, Billy is in love with the lovely Miss Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, Billy boy I am honored that you only have eyes for me....I am *THE* Miss Summer, right? I only ask since that two timing scamp, Mr. Manpants, Henry broke my heart by dumping me for a certain beauty queen who shall remain nameless...but you, my peanutless stud muffin,







saw me for the ravishing, and certainly not chubby, beauty I am and I love







you too!

*The* Lovely Miss Summer 

Note to Billy's Mom....knock it off with suggesting blind dates for *MY* Billy..that does not make me happy and when the Lovely Miss Summer ain't happy then nobody is gonna be happy! Just ask my Mom if ya doubt me...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

TOOOO CUTE!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi wants to send Billy a Valentine card. She says then he'll only have eyes for her!























Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

B)-->


> index.php?act=findpost&pid=150802


<div class='quotemain'>


> Yes, Billy is in love with the lovely Miss Summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh, Billy boy I am honored that you only have eyes for me....I am *THE* Miss Summer, right? I only ask since that two timing scamp, Mr. Manpants, Henry broke my heart by dumping me for a certain beauty queen who shall remain nameless...but you, my peanutless stud muffin,







saw me for the ravishing, and certainly not chubby, beauty I am and I love







you too!

*The* Lovely Miss Summer 

Note to Billy's Mom....knock it off with suggesting blind dates for *MY* Billy..that does not make me happy and when the Lovely Miss Summer ain't happy then nobody is gonna be happy! Just ask my Mom if ya doubt me...











































[/QUOTE]
OMG







Did I ever get in trouble over this one. Billy chewed me up one side and down the other, literally










Summer ~ You are the "Apple of my eye", good Lord, I hope she doesn't stick apples on my eyes now!!. Trust me, Mom isn't as popular around here anymore. I'm so mad, I think I'm going to chew up some more of the wood trim!! Then, maybe hit the sofa and her hand-bag. After that, I'm going kick the crap out of Henry, just for the heck of it.

I love you my little Twinkie, my Hostess Lemon Pie, my Cranberry Muffin ~ Billy


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

How cute, great picture


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Move over Lone Ranger, you got company!!
















What about "Ive only got eyes for you?"




How did you manage to keep the 'eye pads' on??



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh Billy you are such a cutie, and very special to.


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

You are too cute Billy!!!!







Happy Valentine's Day!!
Jess


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

LOL....I am so happy that I had nothing in my mouth when I opened that!! That was just too adorable!! How creative is he!! LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Happy Valentines day Billy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I nearly choked on my lunch, that is so funny, you are such a character Billy, and also just adorable


----------



## CHARLOTTE B (Feb 17, 2005)

_Summer ~ You are the "Apple of my eye", good Lord, I hope she doesn't stick apples on my eyes now!!. Trust me, Mom isn't as popular around here anymore. I'm so mad, I think I'm going to chew up some more of the wood trim!! Then, maybe hit the sofa and her hand-bag. After that, I'm going kick the crap out of Henry, just for the heck of it.
I love you my little Twinkie, my Hostess Lemon Pie, my Cranberry Muffin ~ Billy_

Oh Billy {sigh.. and be still my heart}...you are my HERO! and I





















you too...Just please be advised that if I hear that you start *eyeballing * any of the other lovely ladies who think they can take you away from me I will not be happpy and will be forced to tell my good friends Frankie and Joplin, and you know you don't want to get on their bad side...they may be small but the are, as Henry found out the hard way, very powerful. ..























Happy Valentines Day *MY * most precious and special guy! 

*YOUR* Summer


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

How cute!!!!


----------

